# update metadata failed an integrity check



## Datapanic (Jan 9, 2019)

I have been testing upgrades from 11.2-RELEASE to 12.0-RELEASE on a vm and starting about an hour ago, I get an error when trying to upgrade:


```
root@nas03:~ # freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.0-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.2-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg world/lib32-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but
failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## kionce (Jan 9, 2019)

It's getting fixed:


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 9, 2019)

It's a known issue, see also this thread:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/update-server-down.69077/


----------

